
Ask HN: Is there any way to reclaim our nonprofit YouTube channel? - rocky1138
Hello everyone,<p>Thanks for reading. I just wanted to put a call out there to anyone that can help. The nonprofit I&#x27;m a part of, Sustainable Waterloo Region, has lost access to its YouTube channel, we suspect due to the changeover between YouTube when it was acquired and merged in with Google+.<p>I&#x27;ve been on support with G Suite for hours to try to identify which email address the channel is linked to so I could perform a password reset and get back in, but it just seems completely impossible with the support person essentially saying there isn&#x27;t anything he can do to help.<p>I submitted the email addresses and names I thought it might be to this form: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;youtube&#x2F;answer&#x2F;3056283?hl=en. It never seems to work; I get errors or it says that account can&#x27;t be found. :(<p>Here is our YouTube channel: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;sustainablewaterloo<p>Can you help us reclaim it?<p>I&#x27;m really hoping and praying that someone who works at YouTube is reading and can help me or someone who has advice on how I can fix this will reach out.
======
Sabinus
Godspeed. Try going viral on twitter. That seems to bring out the google staff
who can help you.

------
actionowl
You don't have a ton of views per video, you might want to consider
downloading the videos and uploading them to a new account.

